# Recommend CCTV and Alarm companies in Nice



## pilotg2 (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi, can anyone recommend a good English speaking alarm and CCTV company to replace my current outdated systems?

Ideally looking to use Texecom and Dahua.

Any recommendations would he greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm not sure you're going to be able to find an English language security system, but the big names in France in home security systems are Verisure, Hominis, ADT, Bosch and similar franchises. You may just have to search around online (or in a directory like Pages Jaunes) to see what's available and start contacting the companies for quotes.


----------



## davegreen (Jun 26, 2017)

pilotg2 said:


> Hi, can anyone recommend a good English speaking alarm and CCTV company to replace my current outdated systems?
> 
> Ideally looking to use Texecom and Dahua.
> 
> Any recommendations would he greatly appreciated.


check out ring Sonnettes | Caméras | Systèmes de sécurité | Ring Europe

I started just with the door bell but installed the alarm system last year. It's really easy to install, much cheaper and very modular so you can add as you go along.


----------

